# Something different...



## MDowdey (Apr 30, 2005)

this is still CG, but its a different program.

tell me what ya think? its my first try at it.








md


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey, what happened to you not liking blondes? 

Just kidding..very cool, Mathew. Almost looks real.  Do you want critique here?


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 30, 2005)

thanks corry!! blondes are trouble, but i havent figured out how to color hair yet 


im kinda just showcasing right now, but feel free to critique!


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok...only thing I wanted to say was that the chin/jaw line looks a bit too masculine.  

That's it.   You really did an awesome job though.  

Oh..and since I'm blonde, does that make me trouble?


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

yes it does. 

thanks for the kind words!!!!

MD


----------



## Meysha (May 1, 2005)

That so cool. I now officially love CG.

Critically, I'd agree with the jawline, but also her forehead is very tiny. And there's something very wrong with her ear. he he. It's only hanging on by the earlobe!! Hair doesn't really go that low down when you tuck it behind your ear. And it's also sort of rotated clockwise a little bit too much i think.


----------



## anua (May 1, 2005)

i have no idea what CG is, but it looks really cool! 

..she has some problems with a face/head proportions though.....you have chosen a very difficult pose for her..i mean - not full profile plus in perspective is always difficult to draw (i have no idea if you are 'drawing' her or not, ha ha, but i suppose you are , somehow - )

creating a face you should remember that you can divide it into 3 parts and eye line is always 1/2 of the face. Bottom of the ear lies at the 'top of the nose' line, and a top of the ear = eyebrow line. 

... i found it for you, cause i have feeling that it sounds strange with my english, ha ha :






2. i would also put her left (? - closer one) arm a bit higher to the right - or make it bigger - you wont have problem with 'hair hole' then, optically it will make her face smaller (jaws), and it would work better with her neck.

hope i could help you a bit-

if you would ever need any help with that just let me know -
we can talk it over...  IN PRIVATE, ha ha ha :hugs: 


ps. how long does it take? to make drawing like this one?
and is it difficult? (blonde asking! )

cheers, matt!

anj


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

it doesnt take very long at all to make her. you create the figure from a template, then load her into a surface map that makes her skin have the features it does. the hair is posable and so are all her body parts. its easy to get her out of whack though, as you can see.

thanks for all the kind words and critique!!!! i really appreciate it!!!

md


----------



## ferny (May 3, 2005)

Anyone else notice her lack of clothes? Have you been watching Weird Science again, Matt?


----------



## anton980 (May 3, 2005)

Hi McDowdy!  Getting more and more into 3D?   Its been a hobby of mine for a while and eventually became my profession as well, which is great news for me, since I can honestly say that I love what I do.

Is that done with Poser?  What's your goal with this model?  It's hard to critique the artistic side of the project since I dont know what the final result should look like and I cant critique the model itself since you didnt exactly model it.  I can say the lips have a bit too much bumping on them, and the bumping used there isnt really what real lips have.  They should be more like grooves that cut through the lip rather than noise map that you've used.  Here's a good example: http://www.kristoffer.com/temp/Lips.jpg

The skin looks pretty good as far as texture goes.  You should probably tweak the lighting a bit, the light goes through her nose.  Also, the hair penetrates her shoulder.

By the way, if you want to get deeper into it, I can send you some links to theories and techniques for creating realistic human skin.  Having done much research in that field, I've gathered quite a collection of references, tricks, etc.  Unfortunately, I dont use Poser, so I dont know how those would apply.

Sorry about a long post, and I hope you dont think I'm too picky.  Just trying to help.


----------



## MDowdey (May 3, 2005)

thanks everyone! i just got the software and i was trying it out to see if i liked it or not.

i really appreciate the honest critique anua and anton!!!!! thanks again, ill see what i can come up with next. yes, anton this was poser 4.

md


----------



## mentos_007 (May 3, 2005)

WHO IS SHE Matt?


----------



## MDowdey (May 3, 2005)

she is my girlfriend!!!!


JUST KIDDING, she is chases lover!!!!!!



whoops, did i say that outloud!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 3, 2005)

You better be careful or star will kick your a$$


----------



## MDowdey (May 3, 2005)

bring it cleetus. she will walk over, but she is gonna limp back 


just kidding....chase tell her not to hurt me.


----------



## Chase (May 3, 2005)

lmfao!


----------



## Mumfandc (May 31, 2005)

Wow, that looks great! What program did you use? Poser?

I took a 3ds Max Course...except for Photoshop I'm awful with most computer graphics programs. 

When it was the last day of 3D design class, I wanted to submit my final project last to the professor after everyone left. They all did such incredible things...mine was embarrassing.


----------

